# Golden Eagles and a Coyote



## Outlaw (Sep 11, 2007)

After a threat of a serious ass whoopin' if I don't post, here it is. I went out a few weeks ago to do a little wheelin' in the mud and do some photography. I got so caught up in the mud I wasn't quite prepared with the camera but here are a few pics anyway.


















And what would a series of images be without the ass end of a coyote? Camera shy little buggers - they know you're there, know you have a camera, stop to get their picture taken but almost never turn and smile.









I've got a bunch more and have been reluctant to post as they are all just larger than the max limit here. When I get some time I'll work on resizing a few more.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Very nice. I especially like the first one of the eagle. Great capture.


----------



## Outlaw (Sep 11, 2007)

James said:


> Very nice. I especially like the first one of the eagle. Great capture.


Thanks. I saw your hummer pic. Excellent shot - do you have more? I'd like to see them. I hope it's ok if I post one of my own.
Caught this little female a few years ago. There are some images of her on a nest and a other flight shots in my gallery if you are interested.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good stuff, keep it comming!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice looking pics! Like the yote one.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool shots all, I'll contribute one:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

very cool pics guys, love em.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Great pics!!!


----------

